# 28" 8.77lbs - Sabine 5/6



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

With how red hot the fishing has been on Big Lake for the last couple of months it has been very difficult to return to Sabine and the muddy/fresh water. Over the last few weeks Sabine has really been heating up with the strong incoming tides and the clearer water. The majority of the better fishing has been down on the south end with most of the fish coming over shell in 6-12' of water. We've been keying in on slicks and the ribbon fish to catch our better trout however. Plastics in texas roach and morning glory has been our bait of choice along with MirrOlure Top Dog Jrs. in chartreuse.

Today was a scouting trip for a couple of parties coming later in the week and I can only hope that the bite holds up. The biggest trout landed went 28" and tipped the scales at 8.77lbs, she fell for a morning glory bass assassin sea shad in about 3' of water over shell. However, whats eating at my mind the most right now is the one that broke off on 30lbs Suffix braid...I wish we would have at least seen that fish, but on the other hand it's even more of a reason to go fishin' again tomorrow. On the day we only caught about 20 trout and missed 5 or 6. Look for the fishing to continue to improve on Sabine.

Capt. Adam Jaynes


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Really nice fish


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Really nice fish and good report. Hope you find the other fish!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like a hog. And they say you can't find big trout anymore. I think they've gotten a little smarter.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

Good job Adam


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pig!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

That will make a nice sandwich!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice. Thanks for the report.


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice looking hog....


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

great report!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Some very good genes in that fish congratulations on a hog.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

That is a beauty! Way to go!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice report!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Awsome catch report and pics !! Greens to ya..


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful Sabine Pig!!!!


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Man!!! Sounds like fatrat82 is a little steamed up!!! I need to go get my popcorn!!!


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

nice catch!!!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

nice trout dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

great job Adam, Keep the reports a comming !


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Good To Know The Big Trout Are On Sabine...hopefully I Will Get To Fish It This Wknd..thanks For Report


----------



## DuckDigler (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a nice one. I'll be back out there Friday. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

nice.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Great report !


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Big Trout*

Heck of a trout.
Nice job.


----------



## TexasTiger (Mar 24, 2008)

How come I wasn't invited?


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice speck


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice pig! Green left for ya! Hope you stay on em for your parties coming soon!


----------



## yellowvette (Feb 27, 2008)

well done nice report


----------

